# 1000+ Lightroom Preset Bundle Vvol.2



## pmvchamara (Sep 29, 2015)

*1000+ Lightroom Preset Bundle Vol.2*






*
1000+ Lightroom Presets for $19*_ (Limited Offer)_

I have released vol.2 of the 1000+ lightroom preset bundle and available for $19 on creativemarket.

Includes High Quality 1010x Lightroom Presets
All presets are compatible with *Lightroom CC
*
*Includes following Presets:*

_250x Photographer's Lightroom Preset Pack
__200x HDR Lightroom Presets_
_200x Lightroom Wedding Presets_
_125x Lightroom Vintage/Retro Presets_
_100x Lightroom Matte Presets_
_50x Fashion/Modle Presets_
_50x Skin Re-Touch Lightroom Presets_
_25x Lightroom Landscape Presets_
_*10x Watercolor Presets as a Bonus_

*All the presets you will ever need.*
*
BUY Lightroom Preset Bundle Here*​


----------

